# Diamond Python rescued from powerlines



## Slytherin (Sep 15, 2008)

*Published:* Advertised for Channel 7 News
*Source: *TV

Just saw advertised on Adelaide TV for 7 News at 6pm a rescue of a Diamond Python from powerlines. I only caught the end of the advert so I'm not sure where it was.

It might be shown nationwide. I'm just letting people know to tune in to tonight's 7 News if you want to see it, looks like good footage!


----------



## Hoon84 (Sep 15, 2008)

Slytherin said:


> *Published:* Advertised for Channel 7 News
> *Source: *TV
> 
> Just saw advertised on Adelaide TV for 7 News at 6pm a rescue of a Diamond Python from powerlines. I only caught the end of the advert so I'm not sure where it was.
> ...


 

Awesome, hope it airs here in G-TOWN!!


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Sep 15, 2008)

ahaha i heard about this on the radio on the way home! ill definatly be tuning into the news tonight. sounds interesting!


----------



## Slytherin (Sep 15, 2008)

I saw the poor thing wrapped around a single wire and a man (wearing gloves haha), reaching out to grab it from a 'cherry picker.' It had beautiful colours.


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 15, 2008)

Slytherin said:


> I saw the poor thing wrapped around a single wire and a man (wearing gloves haha), reaching out to grab it from a 'cherry picker.' It had beautiful colours.



Perhaps the gloves were used for the fact that the snake was on powerlines?


----------



## Slytherin (Sep 15, 2008)

True! I didn't think of that, lol.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 15, 2008)

Slytherin said:


> True! I didn't think of that, lol.


 
Nah, they said on the add that they had to turn the power off


----------



## funcouple (Sep 15, 2008)

it was rescued from sydneys north shore at mossman. it looked like it was tame.


----------



## Slytherin (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks funcouple.

Haha You guys in the eastern states get to see it before us in SA.


----------



## Hoon84 (Sep 15, 2008)

Slytherin said:


> Thanks funcouple.
> 
> Haha You guys in the eastern states get to see it before us in SA.


 
Its 6:24pm in Victoria and NO PYTHON YET!!!


----------



## Dave (Sep 15, 2008)

Hoon84 said:


> Its 6:24pm in Victoria and NO PYTHON YET!!!


6:30 in QLD.. nothing.


----------



## cleopatra2285 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi All,

Yeah think it was someones pet that has escaped, looked pretty healthy for a wild one if it was, pretty looking specimen. 

About two new years ago, i woke to my boyfreind asking if i had brought my snake over. I replied no and he said well one has just fallen out of the roof onto the verandah. That was cool but the funny thing was his really stocky mate was frozen stiff on the lounge outside and heres me, little petite chicky in her nighty picking up this six foot diamond. Funny stuff, made my news years day.

Enjoy

Bec


----------



## Hoon84 (Sep 15, 2008)

Damm you channel 7, no python story in victoria!!


----------



## Slytherin (Sep 15, 2008)

That's not good Hoon84. 

I'll try looking for a link on the internet and see if you guys can get to at least see some photos.


----------



## Slytherin (Sep 15, 2008)

It hasn't been on SA 7 news yet I'm thinking that it will be right at the very end after the weather.

I checked the Yahoo7 website, nothing posted yet (that's if they will even post it)


----------



## Slytherin (Sep 15, 2008)

It was just on right at the end...and they butchered the images. The advert showed more and better images. At least they're showing something positive about snakes for once on the news!!!

I wonder if WA will get a shot at seeing it?


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Sep 16, 2008)

Clip is on BBC news if interested.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/7616764.stm


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 16, 2008)

And here...
http://media.smh.com.au/?rid=41812&category=Breaking News


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 16, 2008)

what a beautiful diamond!!

thanks for the links!


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Sep 16, 2008)

Agreed. What a great looking diamond. So glad it ended well.


----------



## Slytherin (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the links guys!


----------



## jessb (Sep 16, 2008)

Gorgeous Diamond. I feel so lucky that they are wild around our area - if only we saw more of them!


----------



## ogg666 (Sep 16, 2008)

What a happy little story Thanks for the links...


----------

